# Nibbler and Indy



## polly (Jun 14, 2009)

What a bad week. I lost my house rabbit Nibbler on tuesday he had a blockage and we had him to teh vets but we couldnt get him sorted he was my blue otter andcame from the same place my Dido came from I amso sad he was only coming up 3 then this weekend we were away for a bbq and when we came back today Indy who was my beautiful black otter doe was looking very ill seems it was muccoid enteritis she was fine yesterday morning so I guess she went down hill really fast. She was so young not even a year old yet. She has left Mindy her 7 week old baby behind please pray for her that she will be ok she seems to be at the moment tho missing her mum 

I just want to say that although I have pets and show/breeding rabbits they all have a huge place in my heart and I am devastated and kicking myself that Indy and nibs have gone. 

Binky free my beautiful buns :rainbow:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 14, 2009)

RIP Nibbler, and Mindy is in my thoughts. Is she done nursing?


----------



## anneq (Jun 14, 2009)

Binky-free Nibbler & Indy:magicwand:
So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 14, 2009)

:angelandbunny:Sorry for your loss! 2 Bunnies so close together.That had to bedevastating.

 Binky Free Nibbler and Indy ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 14, 2009)

So sorry for your losses of Nibbler and Indy. It's hard just losing one--can't imagine how hard it is with 2 so close together. Binky free little ones.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 15, 2009)

My first response was 'no', and then 'you have to be kidding'. I'm just so sorry Polly. You know I already knew about Frustrated Lop Nibs, but I'm a truly gutted for you about Indy. I remember how excited you were when you got her (the little bunny who was in the garden, after an escape, I think?) I also just wanted to say, don't kick yourself. You did absolutely all you could for both of them. Tragedies happen, its a sad fact of owning animals, but that doesn't mean you did anything wrong.

I'm so glad that last week I got the full tour of your shed and got to see Indy and Mini-Indy (Mindy).

You know where I am. You know I'll always listen and I also know how torrid things have been with your buns recently.

Thinking of you Polly (and Bruce, of course).

Love you loads. x


Binky Free Nibs. x

Binky Free Indy. x


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. It's so sad to lose them, especially when you try so hard to save them. At least you can have some peace knowing you did the very best you could for them. Binky free, Nibbler and Indy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 15, 2009)

I am so sorry, Polly . So awful to lose two so close together. How is Mindy doing?

Jan


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks guys, Mindy is doing ok she is quite quiet and has def. been greiving but she is eating and drinking and we are keeping a close eye on her and have her on a course of antibiotics just in case! 

Minda she is 7 weeks old because she is a girl I was planning just to run her on with her mum for a while but at least she was at end of weaning.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 16, 2009)

I am so sorry Polly.

I know you loved your bunny's very much and you did everything you could. Don't beat yourself up ok. You know buns are good at hiding things from their slaves. They knew that you loved them dearly and they never knew what it was like to be unloved.

Binky free little ones.ray:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost them. 

Binky free, little ones...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2009)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.... 

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 

Ali P.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 22, 2009)

Big hugs to yourself and Bruce, Polly :hug:
I will keep little Mindy in my thoughts and prayers...

Binky free, Indy and Nibbler; You were well lovedink iris:


----------

